# Outdoor Power Equipment Field Test & Opinion Group - Open for Registration



## OREGON® (Jun 3, 2016)

Want to help develop better tools for the work you do? Register - for free - at www.outdoor-power-opinions.com to participate in field tests, surveys and interviews. Each time you contribute, you earn points that can be redeemed for gear and other merchandise.

https://www.outdoor-power-opinions.com


----------



## TALLGUY (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone else sign up?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

